# [gelöst:] Graka Ati HD4250-nur software-rendering

## Andreas O.

Hallo,

ich suche nun schon seit Stunden im Internet nach einer Lösung, wie ich von Software-rendering auf hardware-rendering bei meiner Onboard-Grafikkarte Ati HD 4250 schalten kann- ich will den freien radeon-Treiber benutzen, habe dies auch schon in der make.conf so eingetragen.

Ich habe folgendes schon gemacht:

```
emerge -1av mesa
```

```
emerge -1av x11-base/xorg-drivers
```

```
eselect mesa list
```

 ergibt:

```
64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

64bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *
```

Ich habe auch schon 

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

Sowie 

```
eselect mesa set r600 gallium
```

gesetzt.

Trotzdem erscheinen noch immer folgende Fehler in meiner Xorg.0.log:

```
[    27.672] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
```

sowie:

```
[    28.918] (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed

[    28.936] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

[    29.331] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
```

Dabei zeigt mir:

glxinfo | grep "renderer string"

Folgendes:

```
OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe
```

Wie kann ich nun dieses AIGLX deaktivieren - eine xorg.conf-Datei habe ich ja nicht mehr - wie mehrmals empfohlen in den Wikis und anderswo, also wo sonst kann ich einen Eintrag wie:

```
AIGLX off
```

oder so ähnlich setzen, damit ich endlich hardware-Beschleunigung erhalte?

Was ich in dem Zusammenhang auch noch nicht ganz kapiert habe - wenn es keine xorg.conf mehr geben soll, wo genau kann man noch Optimierungen vornehmen - ich bräuchte hauptsächlich eine Beschleunigung bei meinem Programm projectx um mpg-Filme neu zu rendern.

AndreasLast edited by Andreas O. on Wed Feb 08, 2012 7:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ScytheMan

Schuss ins Blaue:

x11-overlay adden und mit neuem mesa (8.0-rc2) probieren. 

ggf. git versionen von xf86-video-ati und mesa benutzen

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/x11.git;a=summary

----------

## Andreas O.

Äähmm, danke für deine Antwort - ich bin leider noch nicht ganz so fit mit Gentoo - was meinst du mit 

 *Quote:*   

> x11-overlay adden

   :Rolling Eyes: 

"git" sieht irgendwie nach "unstable" bzw. "nicht offiziell" aus - ich glaube, hier will ich lieber nicht experimentieren - ich brauche einfach ein stabiles System.

Also wo kann ich dieses "AIGLX" stattdessen abstellen (soweit ich gelesen habe, funktioniert das wohl nur mit dem kommerziellen "fglrx"-Modul, das ich aber nicht mehr benutzen will, da mir der X-Server schon ein paarmal abgestürzt ist.

Andreas

----------

## ScytheMan

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Layman hier erfährst du mehr zu der Overlay-Technik.

Sind quasi zusätzliche Trees in denen mehr Pakete drin sind.

Das X11-Overlay wird vom x11-herd gepflegt, also ist schon offiziell und von gentoo devs. 

der ein oder andere nutzer hat aber auch rechte was reinzupushen.

Warum sie die RC von mesa nicht mehr in den Maintree packen weiß ich auch nicht.

Wenn dir das zuviel arbeit ist, würde ich einfach warten bis mesa-8.0 raus ist. 

Ansonsten zurück zu fglrx, wobei du da xorg-server-1.10* nehmen solltest. mit xorg-server-1.11* gibts nen ziemlich ekligen bug wenn du videos abspielst (dann stürzt nämlich der xserver ab)

----------

## Andreas O.

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn dir das zuviel arbeit ist, würde ich einfach warten bis mesa-8.0 raus ist. 
> 
> Ansonsten zurück zu fglrx, wobei du da xorg-server-1.10* nehmen solltest. mit xorg-server-1.11* gibts nen ziemlich ekligen bug wenn du videos abspielst (dann stürzt nämlich der xserver ab)

 

Ich glaube, ich warte noch ein bischen auf mesa 8.0 - solange muss halt wieder die alte xorg.conf ran - hier habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass man wenigstens hier AIGLX deaktivieren kann, muss ich halt nochmal googeln...

Das mit fglrx kann ich nur bestätigen, wollte z.B. mit tv-viewer Fernsehen gucken - "peng" oder meinen aufgenommenen Film angucken "peng".... ne, ne, da lasse ich vorerst die Finger von...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Andreas

----------

## firefly

 *Andreas O. wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   
> 
> Wenn dir das zuviel arbeit ist, würde ich einfach warten bis mesa-8.0 raus ist. 
> 
> Ansonsten zurück zu fglrx, wobei du da xorg-server-1.10* nehmen solltest. mit xorg-server-1.11* gibts nen ziemlich ekligen bug wenn du videos abspielst (dann stürzt nämlich der xserver ab) 
> ...

 

Vermutlich hast du xorg 1.11 installiert. Damit hat der fglrx probleme wenn der xv (x-video) output verwendet wird.

----------

## Andreas O.

So, ich glaube, ich bin schon ein Stückchen weitergekommen:

ich hatte in der /etc/X11/xconf.d noch eine Datei mit Namen 10-evdev.conf und folgendem Inhalt stehen:

```
#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "xkb_layout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection
```

Da habe ich in einem Ubuntu-Beitrag Folgendes gefunden, das man normalerweise in der alten xorg.conf einträgt:

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection
```

und habe das einfach mal an 

meine 10-evdev.conf unten noch mit drangehängt und neu gebootet.

Danach die Xorg.0.log -Datei angeschaut und siehe da:

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AIGLX

ergibt:

```
[    39.621] (**) Option "AIGLX" "off"

[    39.753] (**) AIGLX disabled

[    41.108] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
```

Also scheint auf der einen Seite AIGLX deaktiviert zu sein und trotzdem geht's wieder mit "swrast" (das bedeutet doch software-rendering?) weiter   :Rolling Eyes: 

Momentan habe ich noch folgende Fehler, die hoffentlich nicht schlimm sind:

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

[/code] (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    39.727] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    39.932] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory[code]

Wie kann ich nun überprüfen, ob die hardware-Beschleunigung tatsächlich läuft? Für was braucht man überhaupt das AIGLX-Modul?

Wenn ich mit projectx einen Film neu rendere, ist der 3-Kern-Proz. immer noch schwer beschäftigt - kann man hier nicht mehr auf die Grafikkarte auslagern?

Bei Bedarf kann ich gerne die ganze Xorg.0.log reinstellen, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, mit welchem Trick ich das auf einen Link zusammendampfen kann...

Andreas

----------

## Andreas O.

So, setze das Thema nun auf "gelöst".

Ich habe mir heute eine low-budget-Karte mit NVIDIA-Chipsatz bestellt, da ich von ATI nun eine Weile "geheilt" bin.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Danke trotzdem an alle, die versucht haben, mir zu helfen   :Smile: 

Andreas

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Andreas O. wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mit projectx einen Film neu rendere, ist der 3-Kern-Proz. immer noch schwer beschäftigt - kann man hier nicht mehr auf die Grafikkarte auslagern?

 

Glaube ich nicht. Das ist eine reine Berechnung von Daten, die nichts mit einer Grafikkarte zu tun hat.

----------

## Andreas O.

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *Andreas O. wrote:*   Wenn ich mit projectx einen Film neu rendere, ist der 3-Kern-Proz. immer noch schwer beschäftigt - kann man hier nicht mehr auf die Grafikkarte auslagern? 
> 
> Glaube ich nicht. Das ist eine reine Berechnung von Daten, die nichts mit einer Grafikkarte zu tun hat.

 

Hallo LinuxTom,

habe nun die neue Graka eingebaut und entsprechend eingerichtet - der Unterschied ist bereits jetzt schon gigantisch:

so stieg die FPS-Rate bei glxgears von ca. 350 nun auf ca. 7800 FPS !

Dann habe ich probiert, mit projectx einen Film zu rendern - kein Vergleich zu vorher!

Also die 50 EUR haben sich definitiv für mich gelohnt!

Andreas

----------

## LinuxTom

Ok, darum eben auch das "glaube" in meiner Antwort. Es ist ein Java-Programm und verwendet jetzt offensichtlich auch die X11-Libraries (oder mesa, oder, ...).  :Wink: 

Ich habe es leider seit bestimmt 4 Jahren nicht mehr eingesetzt. Ab nächste Woche werde ich es hoffentlich wieder einsetzen können, denn da kann ich endlich wieder eine SAT-Schüssel aufbauen und meinen VDR wieder in Betrieb nehmen.

----------

